# The Perfect Gundog Breed!!!



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Nice article in this weeks Shooting Times by David Hancock.

Mentions how Europe, America ( GWP and Chesapeake Bay Retriever)has its fair share of HPR's while Britain lack's in that department and is it about time we 'created' a new breed to cover all the bases?

The author chooses three breeds he would use to 'create' his ideal breed of HPR.
These were:
1.Collie (keen, clever, and highly determined)
2. Gordon Setter (underrated, underused but could be valuable bloodstock).
3. Tiverton Foxhound (black and tan in marking, and reputed to be one of the best breeds for ground scenting).

My question is, if you didn't own a V what three breeds would you like to use to create your perfect HPR. (Yes I know, V's are the best but what if.... )

Hobbsy 8)


----------



## redbirddog (Apr 23, 2010)

I think the Hungarians did an outstanding job in the Hungarian short-haired pointer for temperate climates and for smaller game. I couldn't do better than the masters developing the breed for over 1,000 years if I tried. I am just NOT that smart.

Colder climates would be a different story, but heck I don't even like it cold so if I wouldn't be hunting why would I want my dog to? Unless it would hunt it, kill it, and retrieve it back to a warm cabin. 8)

Happy hunting.

RBD


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

One that I can put a saddle on & still POINTS - LOL


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

I have noticed my British bred short haired V struggling in lower temp's out in the depths of winter.

While my Hungarian import has a slightly denser coat and copes better with our colder months!

The Wire Haired V seems to be gaining popularity over here with all types of hunters.

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hunt out west late in the season - after all these years - never ever had one of my V's get cold when hunting - that includes me !!!!!!


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

R said:


> Hunt out west late in the season - after all these years - never ever had one of my V's get cold when hunting - that includes me !!!!!!


Must be something to do with ALL those neoprene cammo/ orange coats Y'ALL got your 'PUP'S wearing over there!!!!

Always looks a bit 'LAME' to us this side of the 'Pond'  
http://hodj.smugmug.com/photos/i-ftBvvrT/0/X3/i-ftBvvrT-X3.jpg


Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - did not want 2 post this - PIKE & I only hunt at NUDIST CAMPs - TOP THAT - LOL


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

Ron I love that reply...... ;D

All we need now is proof, photo's please!!! :-[

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - this is a family forum about the breed - try the I'm naked & hunt ! sad 2 say there may b one out there LOL


----------



## hobbsy1010 (Jun 4, 2011)

If we do own the perfect breed in our eyes, surely it's only a matter of time before we breed a V without such a long tail, a more waterproof coat and not so prone to hip and joint faults???

Hobbsy


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Hob - ? - Lea & Perrins Worcestershire sauce - begain in 1835 accross the pond - now also made in New Jersey - is ours as good as yours - V honest - still a Very important part of my kitchen !!! LOL


----------



## harrigab (Aug 21, 2011)

Hmm, what about a lab crossed with a poodle... I 'd call it a pooador, unless anyone can suggest another name lol


----------



## einspänner (Sep 8, 2012)

harrigab said:


> Hmm, what about a lab crossed with a poodle... I 'd call it a pooador, unless anyone can suggest another name lol



I don't know. I can't imagine anyone wanting a "mutt" like that.


----------



## R E McCraith (Nov 24, 2011)

Here in Ky they R called a Labdoddle - we see them in Dove fields & duck blinds - they do work - just not a pure bred !!!!!!!!!!!! 100yrs from now may V a new breed LOL


----------

